# Not much blood passed?



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

I was supposed to be 8w1d today, yesterday a scan showed the babe stopped growing at 5w3d. Id spotted on and off for about a week and then finally have been bleeding for three days. Last night I passed what I suppose was a tiny deflated sac (about the size of a penny) and what looked like it might have been a tiny placenta (half size of dime) (or I dont know, it was all so small and mashed up). Was this what I was waiting for? It was obviously tissue and not clots, it was greyish-red and couldnt be pulled apart. Today my cramping is very minimal, the contractions themselves are gone (they were short but every 2 and a half minutes yesterday and all last night until I passed the tiny bits of tissue) and I feel a deep sense of emotional relief. Im still bleeding but its slowed.

I didnt pass much blood, the stringy stuff not even as much as a normal period for me at least.. a lot of the straight-up water blood without the stringies in it, i guess all that can come out in the next few weeks, but was the tissue I saw all there was? I know it might decompose quite a bit in those three weeks but for some reason I was expecting something bigger...

Or does it sound like I could be in for another round of cramping and bleeding? With my loss at 9 weeks, I passed massive amounts of clots and blood, torrents of it even (and much, much more painful), so this is a bit confusing for me. Is the worst part over?


----------



## emmabella (Feb 14, 2005)

With both of my miscarriages I did not bleed very much... kind of like a heavy period for about 6 hours then a light period/spotting for the rest of the week. I lost the first one at 9 weeks and the second at 7 weeks. My midwife said to just keep an eyeball on my temp because that would be the best indicator infection/incomplete miscarriage. Also the bleeding should definitely end with a week or so and not continue to sputter along for weeks.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you









I ended up passing the actual placenta this morning. I was lucky I looked, I almost missed it.
For the record if anyone refers to this thread later,(editted because I just went and inspected it a little better) it was about 2x2 and looked fairly complete (looked exactly like liver). I'm taking lobelia to help pass everything and its working well for me so far.


----------



## goddessgold1 (Oct 29, 2006)

With my last, recent loss, I bleed for 1 day. I think because so much time had passed between the time the preg was done, and the time I finally bleed, alot had been absorbed. I am sorry for your loss mamma.


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Organicavocado* 
I'm taking lobelia to help pass everything and its working well for me so far.

So sorry for your loss momma. I am 9weeks along with a blighted ovum and I'm still in the process of miscarrying. I have been bleeding now for a week. I have passed three big clots but nothing that looks to be the sac or placenta. I had horrible cramping over the weekend and I thought that would be it but here I am still cramping. I'm wondering if everythings hasn't passed yet and I wanted to know what Lobelia is and what is does for you and where I can get it???

The Docter gave me a prescription for Cyotec(sp?) but that sounds pretty intense and want to to this as natural as possible..but am wondering if there is anything I can do to help get things cleared out. I especially dont want a D&C.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

The lobelia can be found at an herb store, online, or an apothecary. Theres a lot on google about it, but in short it has been known for years to support a strong fetus during a threatened miscarriage and help evacuate a weak fetus in an inevitable miscarriage. Sometimes it's paired with False Unicorn root, which was more expensive for me an I ran out quickly. I use tinctures but lobelia can also be made into a tea. Its a twiggy leafy bunch of stuff though and didnt look appetizing.. the tincture is actually very easy to drink. It's called Puke Weed as well, LOL, because for some women it causes intense brief periods of nausea, but I didnt experience that.

I also used a 50/50 tincture (20 drops an hour for no more than 5 hrs) of Blue and Black Cohosh but I didnt notice a difference. Those are also known to help the uterus clamp down without closing the cervix as well. I found these herbs with my midwife and throgh Susan Weed's book "Wise Woman's Herbal for the Childbearing Year".

Cytotec is misoprostol, right? When I was very young and not in any sort of mental state to be bringing children into this world, I had an at-home abortion (ugh sorry to bring that up ladies, but I feel this is important) that used misoprostol to bring on uterine contractions. It was the most painful thing I have ever experienced in my life, emotionally and physically, and if you do take the cytotec please have some good painkillers on hand. For me, it was one giant painful contraction (no room in between) for almost 9 hours straight, the pain was so great that I passed out for three of them, much to my relief. Pain relief. Have it on hand, and have some shephards purse or something to control bleeding afterwards.

Im not sure if it was the herbs or just nature but this time I had regular, small contractions that were very easy to manage. I do honestly think the lobelia helped, I took about 60 drops in water (cold or hot, it didnt make a difference) every 30-60 minutes as needed. When I would go to bed, I would take the lobelia and the cohosh and wore a heavy pad and did most of my clearing out in the early morning/evening hours.

I hope that helps you, maybe since you are cramping your body just needs a little extra "push". I would take the misoprostol to a D&C anyday, but I would DEFINITELY use it as a last resort. Good luck mama..


----------



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

Just my experience, ymmv.

I had a d&c four weeks ago, and just kept bleeding and spotting for two weeks afterwards. When I went to the ob for a follow up, he did a scan and saw that there was some retained tissue that was causing the bleeding. He gave me a prescription for 4 cyctotec tablets to be inserted vaginally, saying that it would help my uterus clamp down and expel the tissue that was left.

I was terrified. My dh was out of town, I was feeling horribly emotional, and felt like I was inducing miscarriage #2. I had some percoset on hand left over from the d&c (I hardly took any of it...) so I ended up inserting the cyctotec tablets and taking the percocet and going to bed. I was expecting horrible, awful cramps and bleeding. I thought I would wake up with contractions and blood, etc. I was only slightly crampy that night and the next day, like menstrual cramps. I spotted a little the next day, but after that had no more bleeding. It felt good to have everything be completed physically.

For me, the d&c followed by the cyctotec after was the right choice. I have no regrets. However, I have a lot of respect for those who are wiating for their bodies to do what they need to do. I just wanted to give you my "been there, done that" experience.


----------



## mwright (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you for your responses!! I did some more research on herbs. I also looked up past threads about herbs and ways to help flush things out. Someone said that taking 6000mg of Vitamin C a day is a gentle way to help things along so that is what I am doing. If I am still bleeding next week then I am going to try some herbs to help things along. I have read about woman bleeding for 8weeks and then needing a D&C to get everything out. I really dont want to be bleeding for that long and then have to resort to a D&C. Alot has to do with the fact that I dont want to pay a medical bill..yikes!!! and I want things to be treated naturally..hmmm..we'll see.. I did the emotional part of it and now I just want the physical part to be over but I feel like its dragging on..


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

I totally get what you're saying. Good luck mama -hug-


----------

